# Linux GOG games on FreeBSD



## Deleted member 67862 (Mar 6, 2022)

I use the Linuxulator for Steam, but I've never tried running a Linux game outside of linux-steam-utils. I'm curious, are GOG Linux games as simple as having the Linuxulator enabled and running whatever binary starts it? The only GOG games I've ran have been through WINE, so this is why I'm asking before I download anything with my horrible internet and can't figure it out.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 6, 2022)

This example can help you:






						Running GOG's Baldurs Gate II enhanced edition on FreeBSD 13 | The view from inside the forest
					

Baldur’s gate II is my favorite game, I spent a lot of hours playing this when I saw it at 50% discount in gog.



					neirac.byteswizards.com


----------



## zsolt (Apr 9, 2022)

It would be nice if beamdog released their enhanced edition games natively on FreeBSD.


----------

